# MS Word screen goes black when typing



## brigid (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello. I have been having problems with my computer for a couple of months now. It all started when I tried to use the scanner and got an error msg. Then the screen froze and would only start in safe mode. Now it doesn't say it is in safe mode, but looks as if it is. Colors are funny and blurry, when I type in MS Word the screen goes black, and even as I type this, the cursor moves but doesn't show what I have typed for several seconds. Any suggestions?


----------



## ceri sheeran (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi,

Start with deleting your MS Word template file "normal.dot" Search for and delete all files with this name.

Then look at spyware removal by installing Ad-Aware, Spybot and Spyblaster.

Update your AV software and do a full system scan

hth

Ceri


----------



## brigid (Jan 30, 2004)

Thank you for your help. So far I have deleted "normal.dot", and downloaded Ad-Aware & spyhunter. Spyhunter says 2 registry items and 28 cookies were found. It says I have to purchase the full fersion to remove them. Is that what I should do next?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Forget SpyHunter, it's not that good. And they want $$ for what SpyBot will do better for free.

Download Spybot - Search & Destroy  (if you haven't got the program installed already)

After installing, first press Online, and search for, put a check mark at, and install all updates.

Next, close all Internet Explorer windows, hit 'Check for Problems', and have SpyBot remove/fix all it finds that are in RED[/COLOR


----------



## brigid (Jan 30, 2004)

I meant to download Spybot originally, I don't know how I ended up with Spyhunter instead. I have now downloaded Spybot, checked for updates, it found problems and fixed them and I also downloaded Spyblaster. But, I am still have the same problems. Where do I go from here. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Filewasp (Sep 12, 2003)

did you reboot after having Spybot fix what it found?

edit:
You can also go to www.trend.com and run the free virus check. It's very good.


----------



## brigid (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah, I rebooted & then searched for problems again & there were no new problems. Then I used Norton to scan for viruses & it didn't find any. I'll try the free virus check from the site you suggested also.


----------



## brigid (Jan 30, 2004)

You haven't given up on me have you? I still need your help-help-help.


----------



## SupportChic (Jun 30, 2003)

After deleting normal.dot, you should complete the Word fix by deleting the registry keys. Backup the registry each time before you make changes! 

First search your hard drive again for Normal.dot and delete all found (Word should be closed)

HKEY_Current_User--->Software---->Microsoft---->Office---->10 (could be 8 or 9, depending on your version)--->Delete the whole Word Folder

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE--->Software---->Microsoft---->Office----10---->again delete the entire Word Folder


When you launch Word again, it will appear to be re-installing, but it's brief.


----------



## brigid (Jan 30, 2004)

Okay, I deleted normal.dot again along with HKEY_CURRENT_USER (after backing up the registry). I didn't find HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE though. I must doing something wrong. I appologize, I'm really not good with this kind of stuff. Someone at work suggested I copy my files to disks and install the Recovery disk to wipe everything out and start from scratch. I'm kind of afraid to do that because like I said, I really don't know what I'm doing. What do you think? 
Thanks


----------

